# question regarding 1996 isuzu oasis



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you looked under the hood for a diagram? All three of my vehicles have a sticker with the belt routing and where the tensioner is and it's also in the manual.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

does it have a serpentine belt or separate V belts. On older V belt systems the accessory it is driving is the tension point


----------



## justin707 (Jan 22, 2014)

It only has a vacuum hose diagram. With a separate v belt.


----------



## justin707 (Jan 22, 2014)

Danpik, I I removed the ac compressor, and that allowed the belt to losen. However after replacing my alternator cant get v belt to reach.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

do you have a pic of the front of the engine?

typically they will look similar to below, you would either need the right socket head or ratchet in position 1 and put pressure clockwise to loosen the belt for removal or to give room for installation. With the belt off is also a good time to check for any wobble in the tensioner and replace as needed.


----------



## justin707 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for all the replys was able to finally get it. Had to leave the ac compressor, and alternator bolts loose in order to get the belt in line...:thumbsup: thanks for the fast responses.


----------

